# Confederate Reef



## due_south_brewery (Nov 17, 2010)

So...I just got a fishin' kayak and thought I'd give it a whirl yesterday. I've only waded since I moved down here a few months ago, so I've never explored anywhere past the shoreline shallows.

I put in at 8 mile and yak'd out. Landed a 17" Spec almost right away. That was about it though. I didn't realize how much the current was taking me away, so I have no idea if I was in a good spot or not. I fished another couple areas, but had no luck. Saw some Black Drum swimming around, but couldn't land them. The wind picked up and so did the current, so I decided to paddle back in. Talk about a kayaking eye opener! I was exhausted by the time I got back to 8 mile, but decided to fish it for a while anyways. Landed a rat Red, that's it. The Spec was caught on a Saltwater Assassin Plum/Chart straight tail, Carolina rigged with an 1/8 jighead.

Sorry for no pics, nothin really worth photographing.

To tight lines and great beer...CHEERS! :cheers:


----------



## due_south_brewery (Nov 17, 2010)

The lone keeper...








Stuffed with olive oil, crushed garlic, and thyme...








On a pre-heated bed of salt...








Covered with pre-heated salt. Bake, then enjoy.


----------

